# Asus Maximus Formula Se



## X800 (Mar 6, 2008)

So im going to darkside  .Ijust ordered the ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA SE motherboard and thinking to get this memorykit 4096MB DDR2RAM OCZ ReaperX HPC PC1000 CL5 Kit or 4096MB DDR2RAM OCZ ReaperX HPC Kit PC800 CL4.Are the memorykits good enough? or do you have some better to suggest.And for last should i go for quad or duo? Theese cpus is in my list :
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Core 2 Quad Q9450 
Core 2 Quad Q9300 
Core 2 Duo E8400 
This rigg should last about 2 years.I want get moust out of my money but idont want it to slow after 1 month.


----------



## Yin (Mar 6, 2008)

well about the cpus it really depends on your price range, I know for a fact that a q6600 can OC up pass 3ghz and beyond that quite easily. 

But may i ask will you be getting a water cooling system since the the mb you ordered has a north-bridge water block?


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2008)

If you can get one, the Q9450 for sure!  Nice you found an SE, they are hard to find!  You'll probablly want to replace the sticky thermal garbage that Asus uses under the nb/sb coolers.  I'm biased, but I really love my set of Transcend axeram DDR2 1200.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> You'll probablly want to replace the sticky thermal garbage that Asus uses under the nb/sb coolers. .



for sure do this you will see a big drop in the temps I would suggest you do it before you use the mb will come off alot eaiser before it gets heated   warm it up with a hair dryer  ..have a look  at this      http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/reviews/124-asus-maximus-formula-se-x38-living-review.html


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

X800 said:


> So im going to darkside  .Ijust ordered the ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA SE motherboard and thinking to get this memorykit 4096MB DDR2RAM OCZ ReaperX HPC PC1000 CL5 Kit or 4096MB DDR2RAM OCZ ReaperX HPC Kit PC800 CL4.Are the memorykits good enough? or do you have some better to suggest.And for last should i go for quad or duo? Theese cpus is in my list :
> Core 2 Quad Q6600
> Core 2 Quad Q9450
> Core 2 Quad Q9300
> ...



I almost bought those Reapers, then found out that they are Powerchip IC's that don't clock very well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2008)

there are several muskin 2x2gig sets that use micron d9's.

get the q6600. the 45nm chips will cost more and not clock as high but perform about the same.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

I suggest you go for Transend axe memory modules.....

Good choise on the board. ... I am also one of the lucky ones to own a max formula special edition (I got one about 10 days after their release). Now they are very hard to get hold of. It seems that there are not only special, but also limited edition....

Good luck with the new system.


----------



## X800 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yin i allready have an watercoolingsystem =) .I cant get the Transcend axeram DDR2 1200 here in the comutershops and do they have 4gig kits? .So is there some other ram that is god as axe? (Looking for mushkin if i findsome here).But arent the 45nm chips running cooler and clock higher or is a xeon cpu the way to go.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 7, 2008)

nice, I got the same board and changed the thermal paste on the fusion waterblock.

check out my project thread if you like, I have pics of the mobo without heatsinks and how I got the heatsink off, and also how I modded the board by mounting fans at strategic places.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=49242&highlight=quad+extreme

good luck with the new build. I think your gonna like it


----------



## X800 (Mar 7, 2008)

I did find a kit 4096MB DDR2RAM OCZ Reaper HPC Edition PC1066 CL5 and they should have  5.0-5-5-15 @ 2.3V Micron D9GMH (B6-3) and those are only 20€ more expencive ,the mushkin is not worth the 100€ more i think.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 7, 2008)

im using 4gb geil EvoOne kits, not BAD, but dont like anything under cl5. My tracers (2gb kit did  1400mhz, and 1200 @ 4-4-4-7 ) so im not keeping this ram, gonna flog it soon as some excellent clocking D9 4gb kits come on the market

If you get some D9 ram, and manage at least 430fsb, you will get some very nice results.

Heres a comparison between my older tracers running at 4-4-4-7 and my new ones that cant, 5-5-5-15 at same speed and fsb. the difference is quite remarkable in bandwidths. Oh well...

4gb EVoOne @ 5-5-5-15 vs 2gb Tracers @ 4-4-4-7 same speed:


----------



## X800 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mandelore you have an very crazy rig   it looks you are filling it with blood 
I hope to hit about 3.6-4GHZ and i need a god cpu for that


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently built a rig for my cousin and I managed e8400@4.05GHZ with no volt push....check here http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1342.html and I am sure that it could easily go to 4.5GHz on air...

On my rig with an old e6420@3.6GHz with no volt push, @3.8GHz with 1.5v core. Check http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1394.html


----------



## Whilhelm (Mar 7, 2008)

For memory my advice would be Crucial Ballistix. They released a new set of tracers recently that are a 2x2GB set and are red with red LEDs.

http://www.techpowerup.com/53682/Le..._Ballistix_Tracer_Red_2GB_Memory_Modules.html

 My tracers are cool looking and perform really well I can clock them to 1200Mhz and possibly farther with loosened timings. They will also run at 4-4-4-12 at 1066Mhz with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 7, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> I suggest you go for Transend axe memory modules.....
> 
> Good choise on the board. ... I am also one of the lucky ones to own a max formula special edition (I got one about 10 days after their release). Now they are very hard to get hold of. It seems that there are not only special, but also limited edition....
> 
> Good luck with the new system.



i second that ram, read a lot of good things about it. I might get some too,  get rid of my ballistix for them. I oc my ram like a mad house and since it WILL do 1200 then 

the maximus is a nice board, has a lot of options, you will love the board.


----------



## X800 (Mar 7, 2008)

Now did find this ram 4096MB Transcend aXeRam PC2-1066 CL5 KIT
I this kit what i need So i ordered this kit i hope it is very god .And the cpu is next but ihave to sell my old stuff ,,theese buils are not cheap =)


----------



## X800 (Mar 12, 2008)

Now i am a bit worried about the cpu (Q9450)compability with the board becuse i did read on asus forum that even the new E8400 wont boot if you dont have the never bios in the board and i dont have an older cpu to flash with first or does it work anyway? I know if i
get video signal i can flsh it trough bios but if that dosent work.....


----------



## mandelore (Mar 12, 2008)

when i got my formula SE it already had a compatable bios for my QX9650, so you should have no worries about using another 45nm cpu


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree... you shouldn't have a problem.

I recently built a new rig with an e8400 on the max formula and 0501 bios.... booted up just fine and after about two days updated bios to 0907 (latest)... No problem!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think there is anything to worry about with this mobo. It rocks 

both the basic and special edition versions.


----------



## X800 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice to have very god techsupport 
Ill get my board at friday and the axe memory later when they have dem in stock(allready paid) . 
Cpu is little open ,im not sure what to get.


----------



## X800 (Mar 13, 2008)

So here we go again i recived my board to day ...but recived the normal version not the special one.
I allready mailed the shop aboutthe vrong board so lets see what the ansver is.


----------

